# Clean Bulk Diet



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I'm looking to start a clean bulk, never before been able to stick to one, always turns dirty after a couple of weeks but I reckon with the food I've chosen I'll stick to this one.

Would this be a suitable clean bulk?

Meal1. Oats+Milk, 25g Protein Powder, 3 Whole Eggs.

*577k*cal *53g p*rotein *34g c*arbs *25g f*at

Meal2. (PWO) 50g Protein Powder, 100g Glucose Powder

*552k*cal *43g p*rotein *94g c*arbs *01g f*at

Meal3. 150g Chicken Breast, 100g Rice

*466k*cal *37g p*rotein *70g c*arbs *04g f*at

Meal4. 150g Chicken Breast, 100g Rice

*466k*cal *37g p*rotein *70g c*arbs *04g f*at

Meal5. Tuna Salad

*120k*cal *25g p*rotein *00g c*arbs *01g f*at

Meal6. Sausage Salad

*556k*cal *34g p*rotein *16g c*arbs *38g f*at

Meal7. Protein Shake, Olive Oil

*288k*cal *43g p*rotein *03g c*arbs *11g f*at

Total

*3025k*cal *272g p*rotein *287g c*arbs *74g f*at

I'm 5'9, weigh 175 pounds and I'm around 10% body fat. Maintanence kcals are about 2300.

I work out (weight training) monday-friday for 1 hour between meals 1 and 2.

My goal is to add lean muscle, with little fat gain. To help with minimising fat gain, I'll do some light cardio in the afternoons (30 mins cycling).

Any tips/suggestions/criticisms are much appreciated.

Peter V.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I think it's pretty good overall. Keeping carbs around your training and reducing them in the evening is a sensible way to stay leaner while gaining.

Ideally you should swap the sausage salad for something else, as pork isn't the greatest form of protein, and sausages often contain a lot of crap. And add some veggies if you can to the chicken meals. And I'd reduce the 100g of glucose, possibly consider WMS or a glucose/oat mix.

But to be honest with you, it's better to keep that in than to swap it out with chicken and give up on the diet after 2-3 weeks!! And at 10%, you'll very easily see if you start to gain lean mass or fatty mass, so you'll be able to adjust as necessary.

Good luck.


----------



## Wee Bry (Apr 4, 2009)

Post workout drop the glucose to 50g and add the other 50g into meals later in the day.

Agree with Big, drop the sausage maybe try some lean mince.

Add some nuts and/or olive oil to the tuna salad.

Watch the cardio though, if your gaining 1-2lb per week then fine otherwise cut back on cardio or more preferably keep the cardio light and increase the cals by 200-300 per day.

Training 5 days per week might be a bit excessive, cut back to 3, 4 max but make them more intense but not longer. You grow outside the gym not in it.


----------

